# The Deadly Carehome - January 2016 - Image Heavy!



## mockingbird (Jan 8, 2016)

Well folks its been awhile but im back, feels like ages an this forum does need some mockingbird moodiness, far to colourful nowadays   especially for my liking. I ended 2015 on a low and a high an during the end of it I was far to busy to be focused on the urbex world and its dramas and its oh look at this and that, it all had become very lame for my liking, so during the last month or so I set out to purposely have fun with friends, an enjoy long road trips despite the cold wet weather an didnt bother with any forums an solely focused on becoming a better photographer, rather than the urbex world hotspots. The start of 2016 I decided I would share alot of last years places with you all, sure some places I havent even bothered to look at yet, but some places caught my other halfs eye an we of course had trips.

2016 hasn't started well for me though, losing a family member, I was really close to who loved my photos and hearing my trips, an generally being so overworked is not to my liking, so a year hiatus from work, so I can spend time with my family and generally have fun is in order. EG LONG TRIPS!

Anyway this carehome caught my eye, but was never generally fussed about making the effort to go, but the other half who has just got into photography (due to me) wanted to go and get some photos, so we packed the car up an set off early one morning, we had a few more places to hit, an some I really wanted to go to just for the atmosphere. We arrived got in no problem, an I instantly fell in love with the decay, I left my other half to enjoy snapping away while I explored the place generally solo, that was until I clung to the radiator just up past the stairs for life! the floor instantly caved in upon walking on it, so after a little giggle to myself I managed to scramble back to the landing, with the other half asking if im okay... I havent fallen through a floor in some years, an was not planning on landing on the sofa/bed below alongside the stairs, let alone falling but I do like wet carpet floors, anyway after getting the shots I wanted we was about to leave, when the other half mumbles "I wanted to go upstairs, but after hearing the floor cave in, I wont risk it" que puppy dog eyes!!!! :icon_evil so I grabbed her camera an set off upstairs again, getting her some photos, we had a fun day and when we got home, she hated her photos.... So back we went the next day, I toyed about doing selfies while she whizzed around like a bee, im glad I went back though, found some other bits crutches and another wheelchair! I missed before, all in all a very relaxed and nice explore, anyone planning on going? dont turn left on the stairs 


Here is the moodiness! 


















































































Well you made it this far congratulations!  Plenty more coming!


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm sad to hear of your loss. Enjoy your time off and be good to yourself.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2016)

Condolences Mockingbird. Hope 2016 is a better year for you and stay safe...


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope 2016 is a better year for you, my condolences on your loss.

You picked a good place to test out a suspect floor, not every explore come with its own crutches and wheelchair excess, Thanks


----------



## Mickster (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Some great pictures there.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 8, 2016)

You certainly deserve some time off MB. I look forward to seeing more of your photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad to see you out and about again, moodiness was certainly missed! Perhaps getting out there again is a good way to remember someone who has gone, remembering shared stories and laughs etc you are taking their memory with you. I hope 2016 is kind to you all.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice to see the place again.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 8, 2016)

Good taste there with the bowie LP.. Good pics &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

I really like your take on this place. The upstairs was dodgy when I was lasp there, was raining just as much inside in places as it was outside. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mookster (Jan 8, 2016)

Absolutely adore this place, it is my idea of a perfectly decayed location. I'm not surprised at the cave in at the top of the stairs, it was pretty sketchy when I was there in August.


----------



## tazong (Jan 8, 2016)

Loved the picture of the wheelchair at the bottom of the stairs and the scrabble one - well wonderful


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 8, 2016)

This is one extremley dangerous building! Well worth the effort though.
See you couldn't resist the scrabble board, eh? 
Excellent shots; The selfie shot is quite atmospheric


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice love your photos keep up thw good work.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed 2016 is better for you-good way to start with some explores. I quite liked this place when i visited-looks in better shape now too which is unusual! Good pics BTW.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your condolences an response, feels good to be back


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like it's a case of tread carefully!!Superb collection of images.I know what it is like to lose someone close and time is a great healer.Have a great 2016 with lots of new adventures.


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantastic work, and a fantastic looking place. Bonus points for the Bowie albums.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2016)

The best photos I've seen from here! Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure too. 
You should have called in for a cuppa tho, I'm only half hour away!  
Brilliant report, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> The best photos I've seen from here! Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure too.
> You should have called in for a cuppa tho, I'm only half hour away!
> Brilliant report, thanks for sharing



Wow what a compliment sir! much appreciated!


----------

